# Weak Pigeon



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My plans to capture a healthy feral pigeon and attempt to turn it into an in house bird has possibly changed. For one, the pigeon I had decided to take has not been at the daily feedings for five days. It is possible that it is OK, such as sitting on eggs, or it is possible that something more unsettling has occured. I hope it is alright. I might never know.

The other thing happened this morning as I was feeding the flock. I noticed that one bird just not acting right. Nothing obvious, just something out of wack. I pointed it out to my friend, but then neither he nor I could see anything wrong with it. Soon it got lost in the flock and I was unable to identify it amongst the other pigeons.

So, after the feeding, my friend and I went to a nearby bank so I could pay a few bills. As we exited the bank we saw the flock take to the air and head off towards the river, as they do each day at the feedings end. I told my friend that I would not be surprised if one pigeon was still on the ground. I was refering to the one that appeared out of sorts earlier. Sure enough, as we approached the area, a lone pigeon sat on the ground where the rest had taken off from.

I told my friend that I have to go check it out, suspecting that it was the same bird I noticed earlier. As we approached the bird it began to walk away from us and made a couple feeble attempts to fly off. On the third attempt, the wind caught it and it climbed towards the bridge where they wait for me each morning. Unable to climb high enough, it flew/glided/fell to the ground. Convinced that there was indeed something wrong with it, we cornered the bird and finally captured it.

I took it home with me. Unfortunatley, the cage I am building was still not complete and the medicines I had ordered from the States were still not delivered. I had cut a hole in the back wall of the cage to put a nesting box, and a hold in the front of the cage to put a door, both of which have still not arrived in the mail. 

So, I backed the cage against the wall and use a large box fan to block the hole in the front. I put water and seed in the cage and released the bird into it. As I had to go to work, I made a quick check of the bird and here is the result of the check.

No broken bones are obvious.
No discharge from the mouth or nostrils.
No cheesey spots in the throat.
No open wounds obviously noticeable anywhere on the bird.
The eyes are bright and clear.
The feathers are smooth, clean and not ruffled.
The bird is alert and notices any move I make.
He calmly stands in the cage, sometimes on one foot, sometimes not, 
does not rock or shake at all.
The poop is not runny or smelly and has no obvious signs of illness.

The only thing I have found is what I first noticed about him, its weakness. It is just too weak to fly properly. 

I am at work now, and hope to find a well rested and stronger pigeon when I get home, but it may be anything but that when I get there.

Oh well, I will let you know how it goes later on. Please wish my feathered friend well. That has seemed to work in the past for many of you.

Take care, all.


Mike


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There must be a reason for his weakness and if he is not starved he most likely is sick.
You can offer some heat for now, seeds and ACV in the water since you have no meds yet and we don' even know what is wrong with him.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you were able to catch this one, Mike. Obviously, something is quite wrong. Is the bird particularly thin .. keel bone very pronounced? Keep a close eye on the poops and let us know if they change. Sounds like you did a thorough job in examining the bird and that nothing obvious was found.

Please keep us posted and best of luck with this very fortunate to have been noticed and rescued pigeon.

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Well, I saw that he was eating before I caught him, so he does have an appetite. It was very cold this morning and I put him in a warm room, so that should help. I turned the heat up a bit, too. When I held him he did not seem overly thin and his keel felt ok, but I was not actually checking that at the time. I will check again this evening. The overall bird seems a bit smaller than usual. His beak is shaped correctly, but seems very small as compared to the others.

Whatever he has wrong with him, it either came on very quickly, as he was with the rest of the flock at the feeding site when I found him, or it came on very slowly and was only now imparing the bird enough to be noticable.

I guess time will tell. Take care.

Mike


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the bird? Do you have an idea how old the pigeon is? Is it possible that it's a fledgling just learning to fly? It does sound more like the pigeon is sick, but just trying to think of all possibilities...


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Judging by its small size, I would guess it to be a young female. The feeding site is a pretty good distance from the bridges these birds use to nest on. Throughout the summer, young birds have joined the flock on a regular basis, but they have all been fully capable of sustained flight. This bird may have been recently fledged, but it is not a fledgling. I will post a photo tonight, but I am sure it will reveal nothing useful in determining the cause of this bird's weakness. It is not even a pretty bird really, as it is a dark colored pigeon with only one distinctive mark..a couple of white feathers in one of its wings. Although it is beautiful in its pigeon spirit, it is plain in physical appearance. Talk to you later,

Mike


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if you could get some medications there like Ciprofloxacin, which would fill in for our Baytril. Also, it might be easy to get Metronidazole, which is Flagyl, for canker and a few other illnesses that they can get. You might call a pharmacy and check into that.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, 


Can you post some images?


Is she 'thin' in the sharpness of her Keel..?

Would you describe the poops, colors, consistancy, size...number in 24 hours...? Are the Urates "white"..?

Any odd postures or stances?

Post-Fledglings who as newely self feeders, can sometimes eat 'bad' things in naivete or desperation...


Starting her on the famous ACV-Water would probably be a good idea...


Keep her on a white towell to see the poops better...


Best wishes, 


Phil
l v


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Well, when I got home the bird seemed OK. When I approach her, she sits quiet and unmoving. When watching from another room she walks around the cage seemingly OK except for moving weakly. I saw her drink a few minutes ago. I have not yet seen her eat anything, but she may have. She definately ate before I caught her. She grunts whenever I get within her "personal space". I have attached two pictures. She looks pretty much normal as do her poops. At least I think her poops seem normal. Not too sure, actually. What do you folk think?

Take care.

Mike


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, 


Looks like an Adult...


Poops look normal-enough, if not ideal...


I'd definitely have her on the ACV-Water ( are you familiar with it? ) and have a white or light color Towell on the cage bottom and no bare wire for her feet...


And make sure she is in a Warm room or supplied a Heating Pad...and, see from there...


What sort of Seeds do you have for her?


Anyway, if you can, check her throat well under a strong light...see if it is 'pink', or dark-color...

What do you have for on-hand meds?


Best wishes...


Phil
l v


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, ACV stands for Apple Cider Vinegar. If true, what is the proper amount to add to the water. If not, please fill me in on just what it is. I have absolutely nothing in the way of meds on hand at the moment. I have some in the mail but not yet delivered.

I have placed a brick and nest bowl in the cage with her. She seems to like them both, going from one to the other. She stretched her wings and legs often. She preens herself occasionally. 

I wish the nest box had arrived. I think she would be more comfortable in that than in an open cage. Maybe it will arrive tomorrow. We will see.

Take care,

Mike


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Mike,

yes, ACV stands for apple cider vinegar. One table spoon/gallon of water is given.
Hope your meds arrive today.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, 


If used therapudically, Three Tablespoons of raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water, and have that as her drinking water for the next week...wash out her Water Bowl each day and refill...

Instead of trying to use Dog Bowls, just use something small, with straioght sides, Stainless Steel ideally, or plastic...something the size of a Tea Cup or single-serve Custard Dish for her Water.




Forget about a 'Nest Box', especially for one Bird...


Lay a light color Towell on the cage bottom...so she is not having to stand on wire, or, trying to avoid wire by standing elsewhere.


Is the cage in a warm area indoors then?


And, what sort of food/seeds do you have for her?


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Thanks, I will get some apple cider vinegar today. The bird seems to have spent a comfortable night. She has been preening for about fifteen minutes. The cage is in a small room with plenty of heat. I feed her popcorn, lentils, mung beans, dried split peas and barley. If she has a favorite, I have been unable to tell. I will put a towel down for her to walk on and find a smaller container for water. 

Take care.

Mike


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

*Update on Weak Pigeon*

Well, I have had the bird for five days now. After two days it really perked up and got very inquisitive about its surroundings. It ate well and drank the ACV water after every eating session. It was getting antsy in the cage so I opened the front so it could get out into the room. It came out and went to a narrow window ledge. Since it had trouble getting around on the narrow ledge, I screwed a platform there to widen it a bet. The bird seemed to like the additional moving around room. After a while it found the highest place in the room to stand and stayed there for most of the time. Every morning it would return to the cage to eat and drink, then back to the highest roosting place, where it would stay calmly for the rest of the day. Yesterday it flew into the living room where I was watching the TV. When it saw me it stopped and hovered for a moment then turned and went back to its previous roost. Since hovering takes a lot of control, and it was such an improvement to the flying ability it had when I caught it, I decided it was time to let it go. This morning, after it went into the cage and had some food and water, I caught it (to many disapproving hoots and coos from the bird) and brought it to the feeding site where I captured it five days before. I held it in my left hand and threw a handfull for food to the other birds, then opened my hand to let the pigeon go free. It stood up, shook itself off, then flew to the ground and began eating with the other birds. It was like it never left the flock. I was surprised to see it not fly off as fast as it could.

After my friend and I ate breakfast, we returned to the flock to feed it some more, as we do every morning. I could not find the released bird and decided to check the opposite side of the bridge. There it was sitting with three other pigeons. Five days ago it could not fly up to the bridge, but today it could. I was quite pleased.

So, I guess my first attempt to rehab a sick pigeon is a success. Although, I did very little to help it other than the ACV water, warmth and fresh food and water, I am happy that it turned out OK. Fortinately it was not very sick to begin with.

Thanks to all of you who help with my attempts to help this bird. Both I and it are better off because of it.

Take care and have a good day.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We love wonderful endings like this. You did a REALLY good job. Thanks for helping get this bird back to his buddies. That's where he belongs after all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the very good news update, Mike! Well done!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Mike, 

You did a great job with that bird. What a great ending.

Margaret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike,



Glad to hear things went well..!


Well done..!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update.
Great job.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, MIKE!!!

Squeaks also sends his thanks for a job well done!! HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND!!

With Hugs and Scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike, I'm so pleased that your pigeon improved so quickly and was able to be released. Sometimes all they need is rest, warmth and food. There is always the possibility she hit something and was too sore to fly for a while.

Great job on your first rescue.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

I want to thank you all for your kind words. It was an easy thing to do as the bird was not very ill, if ill at all. But, there was a problem that prevented it from flying, and now it flies OK, from what I can see. It turned out well, for that I am grateful. Take care, all.

Mike


----------

